# Sewage systems



## hilwalk (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi, I'm new to this forum and am about to purchase a property (tiny house and land) on Lesvos. We would like to make our systems as eco as possible and are wondering about the legalities of compost toilet and grey water systems. Does anyone have experience of installing these? 

Apologies if this topic has been covered, perhaps you can direct me to the appropriate thread if so.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

I'll let someone else answer in detail but a friend of mine in rural mainland Greece has exactly what you query together with solar power systems for electricity with generator back up. She had no problem....


----------



## hilwalk (Aug 17, 2013)

thanks Grocer, that's useful...looking forward to more detail 


The Grocer said:


> I'll let someone else answer in detail but a friend of mine in rural mainland Greece has exactly what you query together with solar power systems for electricity with generator back up. She had no problem....


----------

